# Beak And Feather Clearing



## Plushpettony11 (Dec 26, 2018)

I lost my baby boy, Tony at the end of May. He really helped me with my anxiety and autism and he was like my son. He had developed beak and feather disease and it had progressed to the point where I made the hard decision to have him put to sleep.

Now I have a second budgie called Sunny but he is being kept at my sisters house. The vet told me that the disease is highly contagious and I wouldn't be able to house another budgie in my home for 2 years until all traces of the disease had vanished. 

How do aviary owners cope if one of their birds develop beak and feather? How do they ensure the others dont catch it? I want to move my new budgie, Sunny, into my house because I really need him. Is there anyway I can remove all traces of the disease and safely move Sunny in? I dont want him to catch it but I'm struggling without a budgie by my side. I've cleaned the hosue and washed all of my clothes to remove as much trace of the disease as possible.

Here's a photo I took of Tony on his last day. And Sunny has the yellow face.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Sorry for your loss of Tony. PBFD is a highly contagious deadly viral disease, it is usually passed through feather and fecal dust or oral secretions and sometimes from parent to offspring. The virus can live outside the body but I don't know for how long it can survive and you would not want to subject another bird to the possibility of contracting the disease by inhaling anything contaminated with the virus.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*My sympathy for your loss of little Tony. :hug:

I recommend you learn as much as possible about PBFD. 
Do a google-search on PBFD and read all the information you can find regarding it.

It IS highly contagious which is why your vet made the recommendation he did.

The virus is nonenveloped so it is very stable and can survive years in the environment and is resistant to destruction by common disinfectants.

I certainly would err on the side of caution as you don't want to lose Sunny to the disease as well.

I suggest you visit Sunny at your sister's home as often as possible.

Best wishes!*


----------

